

Choosing FireFox for Choice not Fear - chrisblackwell
http://chrisblackwell.me/choosing-firefox-choice-fear/

======
cmacattack
I would be afraid to move over to Firefox OS as my primary mobile phone for
the time being...looking forward to the day that changes!

